# Bosch Router kit



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I found the Bosch 12 Amp 2-1/4 Combination Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit 1617EVSPK with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets for sale at Amazon for $199. That's the same price as CPO.

Is this a "don't miss" kind of deal, or just an everyday price?

I need a good free-hand router. I currently have a Triton MF001 in a shop-built table and a Freud (model unk) in a Freud table, but both are a bit too big for freehand work.

Thanks,


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought the kit with fixed and table bases. Paid about the same as you for it. The reconditioned deal you find on ebay occasionally is good (40-50 off) with a new warranty. Used them to construct a router table and a captured tread staircase and then promptly knocked the magnesium fixed base (with the motor in it) off the bench and broke it. Put it back together with JB-Weld but am trying to replace the round base-plate with a rectangular trim base-plate. I saw it somewhere...could anyone provide a link to the procedure for creating a trim base that allows you to cut against a template/fence then turn the base 90deg and trim another 32nd off? Don't want to waste my base plastic doing something stupid.I can't figure out how to get it accurate to the 32nd.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a good deal, https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Combination-Horsepower-Variable-1617EVSPK/dp/B00005RHPD ,Charles.

Free shipping too.WOW!!!

They must be clearing out the old ones making room for a new model. Buy 2 at that price.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like CPO..
most excellent CS/TS..
better company to deal w/..
issues are dealt w/ right now..
easy to reach by phone...
free shipping and no tax..
items generally ship same day...
in all the years I've bought from them .. not one complaint...

now for Amazon.. they can bite me..


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I like CPO..
> most excellent CS/TS..
> better company to deal w/..
> issues are dealt w/ right now..
> ...


Convincing arguments. Amazon CS sux, but...

CPO it is

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CharlesWebster said:


> Amazon CS sux, but...
> 
> Thanks


did you know that Amazon, Wally World and the chinese all have jumped into bed together...
did you know that people that get counterfeit goods (mail order) got them through Amazon more often then elsewhere...
did you know that Amazon plays dumb on this issue..
did you know that Amazon doesn't really vet their 3rd party vendors..
did you know that Amazon when they dump a 3rd party vendor they let back in under a new name in nothing flat..
did you know that Amazon is multi tier vending...
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/109937-bewaare-garrett-super-scanner-v.html

don't miss the map in the 1st PDF......
.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GO Harbor Freight!!!!

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> GO Harbor Freight!!!!
> 
> Herb


for the best knock offs and counterfeit anywhere....
ain't that right Mr. Herber..


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

What do you even call that kind of base plate?...


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-12-A...994138?hash=item1ca9de2c5a:g:YCcAAOSwAQBaoK7g


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tar905 said:


> I bought the kit with fixed and table bases. Paid about the same as you for it. The reconditioned deal you find on ebay occasionally is good (40-50 off) with a new warranty. Used them to construct a router table and a captured tread staircase and then promptly knocked the magnesium fixed base (with the motor in it) off the bench and broke it. Put it back together with JB-Weld but am trying to replace the round base-plate with a rectangular trim base-plate. I saw it somewhere...could anyone provide a link to the procedure for creating a trim base that allows you to cut against a template/fence then turn the base 90deg and trim another 32nd off? Don't want to waste my base plastic doing something stupid.I can't figure out how to get it accurate to the 32nd.


Maybe these will help.

12" x 12" Acrylic Base for Straight Edge System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/14916-square-vs-round-base.html

https://www.wwgoa.com/article/shop-made-router-base-plates/

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/37645-square-base-plate-mortising-dadoing.html

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If I were trying to put a square base on that alighen the bit whichever direction I pull it across the workpiece, I'd start by finding the exact center of the base. Mark center with a fine point punch of some point. Then, with the stock base still on the router, I'd put some kind of fine point "bit" in the router and center it on the mark in the square base. Align the router so the handles are square to the sides of the new base Then I'd outline the stock base on square base. Mark at least 2 points on the perimeter of the old base, then with the finest point marker you can find, mark the new square base as precisely as you can aligned to the marks on the base. Precision here critical.

Remove the old base from the router and line it up precisely to the outline and registration marks. Use a little tape to hold it in place, and triple check the alignment. Any error here will translate to misalignment when you change directions during a cut. 

Next locate some punches of the same size as the mounting holes in the old base, check the alignment again, and mark the hole locations. Remove the old base. GO TO YOUR DRILL PRESS!! Now drill the holes, and either countersink or make a second slightly larger flat bottom recess for the mounting bolts. Personally, I would be inclined to use countersunk because the precision of the method would get me within 1/32 nd, and probably closer. I would not want the play in alignment the other method might introduce.

Finally, since you are using a solid base, not pre-drilled base, you'll need to drill out the opening for the bit using the Drill Press. Personally, I'm inclined to think 1/4 to 3/8ths alunimum for the square base. I'd also would use a very fine file, then sandpaper, to smooth out all the aluminum edges so it wouldn't bind.

That's what I'd do at any rate. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally, I'm inclined to think 1/4 to 3/8ths alunimum for the square base. I'd also would use a very fine file, then sandpaper, to smooth out all the aluminum edges so it wouldn't bind.

That's what I'd do at any rate. Any other suggestions?[/QUOTE]

Some times raw aluminum leaves black marks on different materials, anodized is OK,but no sanding ,it removes the anodizing.
Aluminum costs more than the acrylic too, I prefer wood or acrylic.

Just saying.
Herb


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Ordered the kit, with fixed and plunge bases, from CPO. Refurb for $149! Should be here by the end of the week.

Thanks for the recommendation Stick!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

CharlesWebster said:


> Ordered the kit, with fixed and plunge bases, from CPO. Refurb for $149! Should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Stick!


You'll be happy with the Bosch. I ordered a refurb Bosch kit from CPO a couple of years ago - absolutely nothing wrong with it and I couldn't be happier. At the same time, I ordered the centering cone kit, the bushings kit and the deluxe router guide. I've got my Bosch router in a home made table, in a Kreg insert plate. I had to drill the holes in the plate for the router and the above-table adjustment screw, but that was pretty easy to do. I just picked up the offset wrenches. Ordered them from Home Depot while I was in Florida, at a cost of $17, but well worth it.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> You'll be happy with the Bosch. I ordered a refurb Bosch kit from CPO a couple of years ago - absolutely nothing wrong with it and I couldn't be happier. At the same time, I ordered the centering cone kit, the bushings kit and the deluxe router guide. I've got my Bosch router in a home made table, in a Kreg insert plate. I had to drill the holes in the plate for the router and the above-table adjustment screw, but that was pretty easy to do. I just picked up the offset wrenches. Ordered them from Home Depot while I was in Florida, at a cost of $17, but well worth it.


I plan to keep the Bosch as my free hand router. I have a shop-built router table with my Triton MF001 and a Freud table with a Freud router, but got tired of taking a router out of a table when I needed it for hand-held work. Both the Triton and Freud are big heavy routers better suited to under table use. I'm looking forward to using the Bosch.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

The Bosch router kit arrived today. Router motor, two bases, 1/4" and 1/2" collets, collet wrenches, and, to my surprise, a nice case.

The box was marked all over "Factory Refurbished" and there was a sticker on the motor saying the same. Other than that, absolutely no evidence of prior use. Looks brand new.

I'll try it out tomorrow, and I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CharlesWebster said:


> and I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


I'm sure you won't...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"... to my surprise, a nice case."
-Charles

Just in case!


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

CharlesWebster said:


> Ordered the kit, with fixed and plunge bases, from CPO. Refurb for $149! Should be here by the end of the week.


Congratulations that's a fine setup.

That's one thing I miss about the U.S., the cost of things like this is so cheap, here in Australia the blue Bosch 1/2" router is over $500.00 aud, and you only get the plunge base, the fixed base is only available from the U.S. for an extra $130.00 aud.

https://www.totaltools.com.au/brands/bosch/92954-1600w-1-2-router-0601624040


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hypnotoad said:


> Congratulations that's a fine setup.
> 
> That's one thing I miss about the U.S., the cost of things like this is so cheap, here in Australia the blue Bosch 1/2" router is over $500.00 aud, and you only get the plunge base, the fixed base is only available from the U.S. for an extra $130.00 aud.
> 
> https://www.totaltools.com.au/brands/bosch/92954-1600w-1-2-router-0601624040



The 120V version Bosch MOTOR ONLY is assembled in Mexico with parts from CHINA.
The bases & case are Made in CHINA and everything only packed together in Mexico.
Americans are destroying their own country financially, manufacturing industry & American jobs by buying such products. Tell POTUS Trump.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Ref:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-made-mexico-113963/


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Who cares where it's made if it's a quality tool and the customer service is excellent if/when you need it?

Everything is made somewhere else these days. My Triton router is made in Australia, it's a quality tool but customer service sux, should I get rid of it?

I don't understand the point of these discussions.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CharlesWebster said:


> Who cares where it's made if it's a quality tool and the customer service is excellent if/when you need it? ... I don't understand the point of these discussions.


Charles, I pretty much agree. It becomes apparent quickly when a company lets quality control slip and then we warn each other off. In the end, don't buy junk and the junk makers either get the message and improve, or don't and fade away. Stanley is a great example.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

CharlesWebster said:


> Who cares where it's made if it's a quality tool and the customer service is excellent if/when you need it?
> 
> Everything is made somewhere else these days. My Triton router is made in Australia, it's a quality tool but customer service sux, should I get rid of it?
> 
> I don't understand the point of these discussions.


Craftsman, Dewalt, Whiteside, Irwin, etc are now "MADE IN USA"

They pay American workers, and pay American Shareholders and also INCOME TAX to US government - not even any tax to Mexico.

The point about Bosch is they exploit NAFPTA and pays no import duty and does not pay any income tax. They also bought up and destroyed American Companies like "Vermont American", Ski saw and take the profit back to Germany.
In other countries, Bosch have green colored tools for DIY/Hobbyist. In USA, everything is colored blue. So even router forum people are being fooled thinking that all Bosch products are of PRO quality.

If Americans can't understand that their own country is in huge trade deficits and huge debt and they need to do something about that - then there is no hope for their country.

Some would criticise router bits "made in China" then turn around and recommend people to buy MEXCINA products with a "Bosch" label printed by someone in Mexico...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@reualt I think the standard is more about how well something works, not so much where it's made. As a buyer, we don't really have much say over where something's made, but we vote with our checkbooks on how well they perform. That a few companies are responding by bringing manufacturing (or assembly of foreign-made parts) back to the USA is good. However, it takes a long period of improved performance, quality and customer service to revive a tarnished reputation.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The topic of 'why' it's cheaper to manufacture in a Third World country likely can't be thoroughly discussed here as it's highly political.
However it's probably not controversial to suggest that layers of Gov't. regulations add tremendously to the cost of domestic production.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

reuelt said:


> Craftsman, Dewalt, Whiteside, Irwin, etc are now "MADE IN USA"


...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Subtle...!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brings to mind the protocols for 'Made in Canada' labeling:
"Product of Canada" and "Made in Canada" claims?Frequently asked questions - Competition Bureau Canada


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Can we keep the politics, and purchase shaming, out of the forums please?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

BTW, don't forget that HD does price matching, so if you find something on Amazon or elsewhere, show the ad and they match it. Our HD is really good about returns and you're keeping someone local on the payroll. I think the re-negotiation of NAFTA may change the economics of offshoring. I don't see this as political discussion, but more of concern over quality.

China has focused on Africa, a political issue from one POV, but a friend from Uganda says their issue is not political but that the Chinese are using Africa to dump junk products that aren't worth buying. Kind of like the old Soviet Block where shoes were an issue. People scrimped in order to buy good, foreign made shoes that lasted for years rather than cheap domestic shoes that fell apart quickly. Performance and quality at the user level are far more important than cheap or politics.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

NAFTA...heh, we Western Canucks (I didn't actually take a poll... ) aren't particularly sympathetic to Our Fearless Leader's efforts (He of the fake eyebrows). 
I for one support your POTUS's stand. 
Hope that wasn't too political, eh?


----------

